
I'll Pay You to Read My Book - jamesbritt
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2013/01/ill_pay_you_to.php
======
pbhjpbhj
Fascinating books then earn [publishers] less money.

Apparently fascinating but ultimately tediously unreadable books are the
money-spinners but you'll probably need to use a new pseudonym (or be famous
outside of writing) to sell copies of more than one book.

------
thoughtcriminal
I can see it now, people reading 800 books a day by outsourcing or some other
scam.

